
You probably have too much motivation - pedrodelfino
https://www.scotthyoung.com/blog/?inf_contact_key=4c9280819b47b43e6d686bbe01dd9ac85ea740dd14d6420e570a221cb0c4c75f
======
bayonetz
Not familiar with this blog and this post doesn’t say — did he end up doing
anything professionally with the knowledge he gained?

~~~
repsak
From the MIT challenge? I don't think that was the goal. If I remember
correctly the blog, and his paid courses, are mostly about how to learn
efficiently. So I'm guessing the purpose was part content marketing, part
research and part general interest.

He's done something similar with language learning.

